# seamonkey mail



## kb6rxe (Oct 28, 2011)

I use seamonkey as my main web browser and occasional emailer on FreeBSD 8.1. I'd like to email a text file I composed with emacs but don't know how to include it in the body of the email. I can send  it as an attachment but some people can't read it on Microsoft computers. I can convert the text file to a pdf and attach it and people can read it but that shouldn't be necessary.

How can I include a text file in the body of the email?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, I would say your issue is more of an emacs conversion problem and that when attaching as pdf the software converting to pdf does a more accurate character mapping therefore allowing MS client to read as pdf - while no similar translation on emacs results in text with odd characters.


----------



## kb6rxe (Oct 29, 2011)

MY question is "How do I include a text file in the body of an email message?"
The rest of my posting was just background information.


----------



## oops (Oct 30, 2011)

Try using an extension, e.g. *It's all text*.


----------

